# Seti



## bacchus (Mar 19, 2002)

Has anyone heard of the SETI program? They have a program you can download and help with the search for alien radio signals. You can also start teams and work as a group.

I started a team a while back with some friends and family and I thought some of you might be interested in it as well. If you are here is the URL for the [email protected] program: http://setiathome.ssl.berkeley.edu/

and this is the URL for my team: http://setiathome.ssl.berkeley.edu/s...am_138018.html


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

My husband is a long-time user of SETI and he has gone through many versions of this program to this day. We don't have it configured as a screen saver, but rather have it on our desktop and use it whenever we want to leave the computer on. We found that it interferes with the sleep-function of Windows when it's used as a screen saver.

BTW, did you know that there's a lovely diploma available from SETI for SETI "Alumnae" available for download on their site? We have such a diploma LOL!!

He also says that this latest version (ver. 3.03) takes tons more time to crunch one unit of data...multiples more time than the previous versions. Did you find this to be the case?

When we updated to the latest version, SETI discarded a finished unit of data that took some 90 hours to crunch. What a waste!!

We love it as it let's us think we're using the computer for something important other than _foodie talk_!!

Sorry it took so long to answer, Bacchus, I only stumbled onto your thread today!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I have been a member of Team Art Bell (the late night talk show guy) for a few years. And, yes, it feels like the computer is doing something meaningful.


----------

